# Getting surface rust off 65 GTO frame



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

I wanted to get some feedback: my frame is in good shape, just some surface rust. I'm debating getting the rust off with a wire wheel vs sandblasting. Getting the frame to the sandblaster would be a logistical nightmare. Is it possible to get the frame cleaned using a wire wheel as good as it would come out via sandblasting? I know I could POR15 it, but I'm not going to drive it in snow, or probably even rain. I'm leaning toward priming and painting it when it's clean.
Any opinions/experience would be appreciated.
Paul


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Blasting is the best choice....wire wheel = A LOT of WORK and TIME and won't be as thorough IMHO.......borrow a trailer and blast it!:cheers


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Eric Animal said:


> Blasting is the best choice....wire wheel = A LOT of WORK and TIME and won't be as thorough IMHO.......borrow a trailer and blast it!:cheers


:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree:agree

Do it once, do it right!!!!!!!!


----------



## thegangler (Mar 6, 2010)

Paul,

Go for the blasting. I paid 200 bucks to have everything blasted, including suspension components. My frame wasn't that bad but the time and effort put into doing a quality job with a wire wheel just ain't worth it. I went the POR15 route and i'll probably do the GM chassis black over that. Let me know if you want pics of the finished product. Oh yeah, and that's not primer - that's the bare steel - pretty cool, eh?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

:agree

Blasting is the best option and/or using a rust remover/treatment like ospho.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i suggest por 15. if you use it there is no need to sand blast. just knock all the loose stuff off and brush on the product.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

If you want the rust gone, sandblast it. If you can't trailer the frame, buy a cheap blaster or rent/borrow one. If you want a workable frame, and don't want to strip the all the rust, you can treat it with a rust converter as mentioned above and paint it. In CA, where I am, a non painted frame will last 100 years or more. The one on my 96 year old Ford is perfect. In Mass, where you are, rust protection/prevention is called for. If you have the body off and the frame is just sitting there, blast it!!!!


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

how much POR-15 should be used for the floors of a lemans from the inside and underside? just curious since I've heard so many good things about the product. any special concerns or do's and don'ts, or just paint and forget, sorry to hijack.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

thegangler said:


> Paul,
> 
> Go for the blasting. I paid 200 bucks to have everything blasted, including suspension components. My frame wasn't that bad but the time and effort put into doing a quality job with a wire wheel just ain't worth it. I went the POR15 route and i'll probably do the GM chassis black over that. Let me know if you want pics of the finished product. Oh yeah, and that's not primer - that's the bare steel - pretty cool, eh?


Post the finished pics.


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your input.
I ordered a product called rust be gone from envirotech. It should be here soon. I'm going to try that after getting exess rust off with the wheel. If that isn't satisfactory, I'll go the blasting route. I will post pics when it's done.
Paul


----------



## pbertrand65GTO (Jul 24, 2009)

Chris,
that frame looks awesome.
Thanks for sending me the pic.
I'll try to get mine in the same condition. 
Will post pics when it's done.
Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

I blasted then POR15 since I live in RI. I also coated EVERY outer body surface with POR15. ,underbody ,wheel wells, engine bay,radiator support ,firewall,tranny,inner roof,trunk, gas tank, any thing I could.


----------

